# Checking The Fields



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Every night before we head back to camp we drive/check the sections directly around the field that we just got done hunting. 
We check them for crips and dead birds/ I can't tell ya how many times we scratch 10-15 more birds into the limit. See we shoot into the masses when decoying and ya know that birds behind the bird your shooting at are getting pounded too. Just takes them time to die . Do all of you check the fields around ya or you let mr Wiley coyote have them???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't go check fields for cripples, but I have cleaned up a few crippled birds from time to time. I have also retrieved dead birds in the water. One time I found a banded bird doing this.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't let the Coyotes have those crips, they are the ones with the band!  We try as best as we can to scour the area and pick up the remaining birds also.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

What hasn't BLhunter done?? Amazing hunter,farmer,duck and goose nest destroyer and truly an absolute phenom on the computer. All world poster and expert on any and all subjects. oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tilley said:


> What hasn't BLhunter done?? Amazing hunter,farmer,duck and goose nest destroyer and truly an absolute phenom on the computer. All world poster and expert on any and all subjects. oke:


Wondering when you would grace us with your grace again. :roll: I am rather curious as to what your problem with me is?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't know what it is tilly, but it WILL END NOW!!! Take it to pm's or leave.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

My we are thin skinned. I have said many times I am amazed by BLHunter, what is your problem?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are you all so thin skinned? I don't have any problem with blhunter,just amazed by his prowess in so many areas


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I for one enjoy this :beer: Tilley Tilley Tilley!!!!


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

I will 2nd. on bl. he has all the answers and the a facts!!!! wow i cant wait for the next couple months as he graces us with his cold hard facts and brilliance!!!! :rollin:


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

tilley said:


> Why are you all so thin skinned? I don't have any problem with blhunter,just amazed by his prowess in so many areas


Who isn't, knows everything under the sun about goose depredation, farming, waterfowl hunting, and road patrolling. I hope someday he writes us all a book.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Move on will ya I could care less about your bashing of that guy. Either answer the question or start a new thread called bash people. Grow the fuc< up. Either you check the fields or you don't plain and simple. Where the hell did I ask you to bash someone??? :******: :******:


----------



## battlelakehunterguy (Feb 24, 2014)

bluegoose18 said:


> Move on will ya I could care less about your bashing of that guy. Either answer the question or start a new thread called bash people. Grow the fuc< up. Either you check the fields or you don't plain and simple. Where the hell did I ask you to bash someone??? :ticked: :ticked:


Settle down bra. I love checking fields for cripples, its the ethical thing to do after flock shooting.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I NEED CLOSURE! Is anyone checking the fields?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

There is some serious drama on this topic! :rollin:


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

Just took my dogs for walk in Nebraska. sorry i cant give TOWN names or someone may have a fit!!!! But wow i found 2 neck collars and 42 leg bands!!!! oke: But on a serious note it has paid off for me in the past every other year it seems to produce a band.


----------

